# SCX NASCAR at Race Wear in Glen Burnie Maryland



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, tonight's SCX NASCAR race ended up as follows...
Scott with 162 laps
Ian with 157 laps (Down one horse power...)
Lovette with 156 laps
Bob with 135 laps
Zach with 89 laps (car trouble)
Anthony with 72 laps (Had to leave early...)
Tom with 5 laps (Car trouble)

And there you have it...

Scott


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Dundalk*

Not familiar with the area, went to Dundalk last weekend to visit my daughter and new son-in-law, is the track close to Dundalk, next visit maybe I can stop by to get my Slot-Car fix or at least check this place out. Happy Racing from Indiana :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well, kind of near Dundalk...*

Google maps puts Dundalk roughly 14 miles from Glen Burnie..

Just over the Key Bridge and a few miles down Rt 10...

Stop on by...


----------

